# HELP, heat press burning my T-shirts.



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Please help! I purchased a used Hix D-400 and I had
some transfers to test and play around with. I'm not sure
how old the transfers are if that matters. The directions on the 
transfers indicate temp to Br 375 degrees and press for
8 to 10 seconds on medium pressure. I set my thermostat
to 375 Degress F. And my time to 10 seconds. I was pressing a 
white tee. I did not place any Teflon sheet between transfer &
heat platen. I pressed the tee just like it said! About 6 to 8 seconds into the platen being closed, it started smoking
Around the platen and I lifted it up. The backing of the paper was
scorched yellow brownish and tshirt as well. It was charred. I couldn't 
Even remove the transfer is was so hard and burnt. I have no 
indication reading on exactly how much pressure I was applying. 
I then adjusted the pressure a little turning the knob to lower
the pressure, then reduced the temp to 325. I tried to press another
tshirt, this time it did not burn it, but the transfer did not
transfer all the way. The transfer was vary light and looked as though
it had been washed a 1000 times. I'm frustrated and scared that something is wrong with my press or that I'm apparently
an idiot! I've watched tons on videos on YouTube,
As well as read these forums before buying the press. I've saved for a while to buy this press and was so excited! Now I'm at a loss of what to do. I called Hix & got the manual on the D400 which is same manual as H400. The manual instructed me to set the temp & how which I followed. However, it indicated after setting the (SP= set point temp) then next the alarm,(A=alarm to 10) after pressing set button the
digital reader would go back to current heat temp reading of the 
machine. This does not happen. It just changes numbers displayed on the screen so I have no idea as to what actual temp is as it is
heating up or final temp. Please please help. I would be so appreciative
for all those who can weigh in. 

Saddened & Stressed!
Miss Unsuccessful ;'(


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sounds like one or more of these problems:

The platen is dirty
The heat is not accurate
The transfers are too old

Put a teflon sheet or parchment paper over the transfer and shirt. It should be big enough to keep the platen from touching the shirt. 

If you still have a problem then you will need to get a surface temp Gage. Something like this Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery

The ones like this Amazon.com: Raytek MT4 Mini Temp Non-Contact Thermometer Gun with Laser Sighting: Home Improvement do not accurately report temperature on a heat press


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. The platen is not dirty, I made sure of that & cleaned it. 
I'll try some parchment paper. Do u think it could be 
the pressure as well?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Too much pressure can cause issues. Did you prepress the shirt for about 10 seconds before applying the transfer? I agree that a heat gun or one of the heat test kits are in order. Sounds like maybe the temp is off though. I don't think too much pressure would cause that kind of scorching but you never know.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

The transfers may be old but it sounds like your temp. is too hot.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

My experience is not to use the Teflon - it melted a T-shirt, it gets too hot. I use the approved paper covers that you can get from Sthals, etc.. I know some just use regular parchment paper, but be careful to use the right kind. I have a Hix and have had no problems with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, yes I did prepess shirt. I'll back off the pressure and lower the temp. 
I'll report back on this shortly. The transfers I have are really really 
thick! I don't know what kind they are. Can you all recommend a place 
where I can buy some cheap transfers to test & play around with? ( & appx how much should
I pay for these. Why's a good price? I have no clue)
Also where, do I buy & what brand (please recommend) 
Teflon or approved paper covers as indicated above.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Proworld (no minimum) or Art Brands (miminum of 6 or 12). Sometimes they have discontinued designs which they sell fairly cheap.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm playing around with it & lowered temp 3 times already. 
I'm currently at a set point temp on the digital screen-
(machine is a Hix D-400) 200. Last was 225 
and didn't char as bad & transfer looks decent. 
Trying 200 now


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am wondering if this press is set to centigrade instead of Fahrenheit. Is that a possibility?


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think so. I thought the same thing. But there is not a "C"
anyway. Just the "F". I've tried 200 & pressed longer
than 8 secs and the transfer doesn't transfer. I've cut the machine off
to let cool then back on the temp guage is random. 
Cut it back off then back on and alarm sounded. Cut off the on again 
alarm didn't sound & no current platen temp reading displays. I'm at a loss! About to pull
my hair out & cry.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You may have to take it to an appliance repairman and have it looked at. You said you bought it used. Did the seller give any indication that there was something wrong with it? It could be a thermostat issue and a GOOD appliance repairman should be able to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

There is something not right about that press.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

No, the seller didn't say. It was his moms that passed
away. He said he didn't know anything about it
other than he turned it on and it came on. I guess imma
call Hix tomorrow to tech support. I think y'all may be
right. It's probably the thermostat. I drove almost
3 hours there & 3 hours back to buy it because it was a Hix. 
He said he didn't think it had be used very much. The thing
looks dang near brand new.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

An inexpensive way to test whether the heat press is heating to the proper temperature is to use heat test strips. Hix will probably have these for sale. Use multiple strips placed in different spots on the press, since you have to test for even heat as well as accurate heat.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Alex. I'll be calling Hix this morning. 
On a different note can someone tell me what's the 
Best transfer vinyl out there(brand) & what I 
Should expect to pay for it? As well as recommendations
as where to buy it from? Who & what do you use?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Stahls and Specialty Graphics. Pricing varies by the amount you buy. Since everybody has their own preferences, order the smallest amount you can and try it for yourself. Not exactly the most inexpensive way to go but that way you will be able to decide for yourself. There are vinyls for different purposes.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Jean! Great advice! I love this place.. All if you
are so helpful. I was in finance for 15 years and had to
quit due to health (stress) haven't worked in a 
little while so I decided to try n learn the tshirt biz
as I love fashion & decorating. But geezze this is 
overwhelming. I feel so stupid in all of this. I've read up so
much it seems like it's all running together. From
transfer rhinestones, to plotter/cutters making vinyl ts
to inkjet printing. I feel more ignorant today 
than when before I started researching! Yikes lol


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Bayougirl,

It sounds like the thermostat has become faulty. From our own experiences, they can go after 3-5 years of regular use.

Hix should be able to supply a replacement thermostat which you can replace yourself quite easily. 

As previously advised, the temperature strips should confirm whether it is overheating. However, we've found in the UK that the temperature guns don't work on HIX presses - Something to do with the coating on the upper platen.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DecalDesignsGirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Bayougirl, was Hix able to help? A faulty thermostat sounds likely to me too.

Re feeling overwhelmed, just remember, you don't have to master it all at once. I've been learning and exploring for 3 years and still haven't dug into bling as much as I like. (though I will!) my point is, hang in there! It will all make sense before you know it. Pick one thing (like your transfers) and build from there. 

As for heat transfer vinyl, I've use ThermoFlex, EasiWeed, and the new Cad Cut Premium that has been discussed a lot on the forum. We had good luck with all three. I prefer the hand of Cad Cut the best for red. Not sure how true that will be for other colors.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice & imput. I spoke to Hix and the tech support team was having to contact thier engineer to go over possible problems. I waited for them to call me back (I know they are busy, but I got tired of waiting) so I decided to dive in waste deep myself. Lol
I took the machine completely apart including the tempature
controller. (yikes it is a computer with parts everywhere)I then researched & read up on all the data fact sheets from the parts supplier Omron. I did take pics and drew myself diagrams so I would be able to put it all back together. After all my investigation & tinkering I came to a conclusion that it was a good chance it was the digital temperature controller. I contacted Omron tech support as I had all wires disconnected. They had me do a test reconnecting all wires except 2.
Then I had to cut a piece of extension cord to strip it down so I
would have two exposed wires on two ends. I put those two wires
as a jumper on the 2 locations where I removed (left off connections 1&2) the factory wires. Then as my knees were shaking I plugged the machine back in (praying I didn't get electrocuted) and waited to see the results, if my digital display would read the ambient temp. It did not! Therefore making it known that infact it was the controller. Of course as luck would have it.... The most expensive part of the whole dang machine. The mother board! For $230.00 a new controller could be mine. As I cleaned up the pee in my pants (not really, lol)
I investigated again trying to see if I could find a way 
to fix it at a much cheaper cost. After 6 hours of research
Yep I did! I found out that my machine had a J & K thermocouple which aloud me to buy a different part number (other than the original part number Omron gave me) by the Same manufacture (Omron). I called Omron to confirm my findings and Bingo I was right! So for $73.00 with shipping my new controller is on it's way! I ordered it this morning & patientally (not really, I'm OCD & ADHD) waiting! I'll let y'all 
know how it all turns out! I posted all in detail so that should another member have the same machine as mine, with same problems they could see this post after searching and hopefully it will help them and save this $. 

Thank you for the info about The vinyl by the way! 
Shewwwww, that was a lot of typing! Just passing on my
findings & info. We all learn something new everyday. 

))
Candice


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You go girl! Has to give you a sense of accomplishment. A heat press is not much different from a household appliance. I am not the patient sort either so understand your pain.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm holding my breath. When the part comes in and life is good then I'll feel that sense of accomplishment. I'm hoping that it's just that part. But just in case I'm still researching and taking notes of every freaking part in that machine. Hopefully I won't need it. But just in case I do I'll be ahead of the game. Rather do it now, while I'm in waiting phase then later. I normally wouldnt work on attemp to fix an electrical device. but considering all I've done is fork out money and haven't even made my first good Tshirt yet. In today's economy I thought I must try! Heck after all this I will be qualified to be a repair woman for the Hix D-400. Lol

On a different note, does anyone know where the best place to look, or find a used copy of Corel Draw X5 version? If so please let me know! 

))))
Candice


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might want to go with X4. You can get LEGITIMATE copies for not much. You can then upgrade to X5 later. Make sure it is legit though. You cannot register the pirated ones. They abound on Ebay. If you cannot register your software, you are not eligible for upgrade deals.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Jean for that info. . Yes I will defiantly stay clear of pirated copies. I'll check our eBay. I'll do my best to scout the seller with feedback & make sure listing indicates it's registrable or get written proof it is from seller if I buy off EBay.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

tshirt biz??? you should go into electrical engineering! 

besides the heat press what other type of equipment do you have and what software are you using?

just curious.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Bayougirl,

I've also spoken to Noel here who has dealt with Hix presses for years and he says that if the thermostat isn't the root of the overheating, you may want to look at the suppressor. If it's a fairly old press, they were apparently installed to reduce interference with analogue appliances (e.g. TVs), although in the modern digital era the part is pretty much obsolete!

According to him, anyone with a bit of electrical knowledge should be able to remove the part and hopefully resolve the problem.


As you pointed out, it may you some $ (or £ over here!!) by not having the replace more than you need to, and will hopefully help someone else on the forums in the future...


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you gor that info. However I looked at manual and I do not see anything 
Anywhere about having a suppresser. What is that and where is it located? Could it be called something else besides a suppressor? 
Thx


----------



## eikonastudios (Jul 21, 2011)

I would even try an oven thermometer to guage the temperature around various parts of the press. I would also try different transfers


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

miktoxic said:


> tshirt biz??? you should go into electrical engineering!
> 
> besides the heat press what other type of equipment do you have and what software are you using?
> 
> just curious.


Ha, that's funny! The equipment I currently have is of course the Hix heat press, Epson Printer, (using Jet soft stretch transfer paper) small (worthless) cutter, and I've been using Microsoft Digital Expert as well as photoshop, and Make the Cut software but I just installed Corel Draw Graphics suite 5. Corel draw is kicking my a$$! I guess I need to pay for someone to one on one train me on this software in person or over phone & guide me through it. Tried youtude, doesn't help! LoL
It'll take me a little bit of patience and guidance but I'll get it. It's just so different than Microsoft Image Expert & MTC. I guess that Because I've used MIE for so long (creating ads etc) it's hard to teach an old dog to learn new tricks. Especially a stubborn headed one.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought I'd let all of you know how my final resolution to my heat press issues came out. After indicating in post that I ordered temp controller and was waiting on it, it came in. I had to internally break down new controller and program it internally before installing it to make it compatible with my machine. Since all the wiring was different I used the data sheets provided by the manufacture to reroute the locations of all the wiring. After reprogramming & rewiring the entire controller I installed in. As I took a deep breath, I plugged in the machine (said a prayer I would be electrocuted) and turned it on. Wow, I didn't kill myself and the machine turned on. I set the temp to 375F, and it started heating up. Within minutes it reached it's set point temp. (no alarms) I waited to see if it would maintain the temp for about 5 minutes & it did. So I placed & Tshirt & transfer (using old transfers) on the press and with medium pressure I pressed it for 10 seconds, lifted the handle, peeled off tge backing of transfer & BINGO, perfect! No smoke, no scorching, & perfectally even & vibrant colored image! My heat press issues are resolved! 
Thanks to all of you who contributed to my success! Y'all Rock!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you get the training videos with it? Check out Great Garment Graphics site. I think they do webinars on occasion. It is a lot to try to learn. I have been using Corel for several years and still do not know all it does. One step at a time.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

No, I didn't get tge training video with it. So I'm diving in blind. It does have tutorials. But very vague. Lol


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Bayougirl said:


> I just installed Corel Draw Graphics suite 5. Corel draw is kicking my a$$! I guess I need to pay for someone to one on one train me on this software in person or over phone & guide me through it. Tried youtude, doesn't help! LoL
> It'll take me a little bit of patience and guidance but I'll get it. It's just so different than Microsoft Image Expert & MTC. I guess that Because I've used MIE for so long (creating ads etc) it's hard to teach an old dog to learn new tricks. Especially a stubborn headed one.


most people find illustrator harder to learn than coreldraw. i'm an avid user of illy BUT there are tons of users on this forum that use corel. i would start off by buying a book that has some projects that are similar to some stuff you might want to do in it.

i know of two people on the forum offhand that will jump in on any thread posted about questions concerning corel. advancedartist and corelwhisperer. try posting a thread in this section the next time you get stuck on something. my advice to you is toss that microsoft whatever and never look back. first step with any graphics program is to learn the tools (especially the pen tool).

good luck with your press. pretty imPRESSive the way you know your way around the electrical and mechanical end of things!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I learned Illustrator and used it a couple of years before trying out CoredDraw and the latter is more intuitive although perhaps not as powerful an application but since I am not an advanced user, any shortcomings don't affect me. I like this guy's tutorials: ‪alexisgalvez's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I really didn't know anything about electrical. Absolutely nothing! I was just so dang determined that I dove in and and researched it all.(data fact sheets on heat press)
Then I studied the machine enternally. Figured it out & fixed it! Wooho! Now I guess I'll focus on Corel draw.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Rick, thanks for that! I'm eager to view his YouTube segment! I really want to learn this bad! Seems like I spend my time researching it than anything! Any other advice anyone has to give, whether on topic or not will be appreciated! 
On a different note, I ordered some materials, different types if vinyls for Stahl's last night. I'm excited to play around with them & see which I like best. I don't know how creative I can get with my ignorance for Corel but heck, imma put forth the effort! I ordered Neon vinyl, Flock, and cad cut Econoprint. Your thoughts on this???


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

no matter what material you may use it really comes down to the design for it to be affective. some people will ask for the bling look. most of my customers just want white on black or pink if it's for a ladies event. i use imprintables and their product ecofilm, which seems to be the thinnest and feels most like screenprinting to the touch.

these guys have some great ideas They haven't been around for a while. but they work at imprintables and put out a bunch of video tuts using a cutter and heat press. just click on the archives:

Pimpashirt.com


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am very impressed with your skills in making that repair. Can we can send our customers to you when they have machine problems??? LOL


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Ed, that's funny! After all the stress over repairing that press, & extra crows feet it gave me.... I thought of that to pay for Botox just to get rid of them! But the doctor said even Botox can't help me. So oh well... sorry! You'll have to find another avenue to send your clients to that have broken heat presses. Lol


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Tim, I just noticed your from pimpashirt.. I've watched a few youtubes from pimpashirt! I guess I may need to claify a little by what I'm referring to as for a Corel & designing in Corel. I've got the generic fonts, layouts along with cutting simple designs, weeding, & applying. My difficulties is this. For example, I'm trying to use a fleur de lis image (jpeg or png) tracing it to save as vector file. Then I want to add a zebra print fill. Then trace & save as vector. (so that I may alter colors when & how ever I want) 
Then outline the fleur de lis so that It can have more dimension. I'm also tring to do the same with fonts. Adding animal print fills and variance color outlines to fuse it all together. Once I do that I'm trying to figure out best way to cut & layer the vinyls. 
I have the design saved in png, & jpeg that I can print with jet pro soft stretch or 3G jet Opaque. I can transfer that way, however I am wanting to learn how to do all with vinyl as uncared above. 
Geeeezeee, I probably am typing wayy to much! Sorry if to much detail. Any thoughts? Other than u thinking this Chick is crazy


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

no you're on the right track but on the wrong thread. i use illustrator so for a lot of those techniques you describe trying to do i would post a thread (with coreldraw in the heading) asking that specific question. i know for a fact that not too long ago that same question about filling a font with an animal pattern was asked for corel users. here's one i found using the search function:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t103885.html

BTW (if you don't already know this...) you always want to save any file that will be cut as a vector file.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes sir, I'll post my ?'s in correct thread. I was just asking in thus tread because I was getting responses. Lol Thanks for the link. I'll go venture in correct forum. Lol
You have been so helpful!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

no! don't get me wrong! this the right forum. just post another thread in THIS forum aimed at the coreldraw users. i could tell you how to do what you need done if you were using illustrator, but sadly i'm not. there are tons of draw users that would love to answer your ?'s.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I understand what your saying. I didn't take it that you were being rude. You've been very helpful & I truely appreciate it. Sorry if I made it sound that way. 


----------



## Mommy and Me (12 mo ago)

Bayougirl said:


> Please help! I purchased a used Hix D-400 and I had
> some transfers to test and play around with. I'm not sure
> how old the transfers are if that matters. The directions on the
> transfers indicate temp to Br 375 degrees and press for
> ...


If I may add please don't use parchment paper always butcher paper. Parchment has a film on it and could damage your goods. God bless


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mommy and Me said:


> parchment paper ... has a film on it and could damage your goods.


Umm, pretty sure this is incorrect.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Mommy and Me said:


> If I may add please don't use parchment paper always butcher paper. Parchment has a film on it and could damage your goods. God bless


You might be thinking of Freezer Paper, which has a plastic coating that melts when heated, so would be bad news indeed. Parchment Paper is impregnated with Silicone and is safe to use with a heat press.


----------

